# Lets talk leftovers!



## ashii (Nov 19, 2006)

Who has the recipes, ideas? everyone has something they do...
I personally make mean omlets with turkey, then soup for lunch... but i want to hear everyones leftover ideas....
(i have three times as much food as i have had other years,. i need ideas)


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

turkey pot pie, using a broth made from the carcass, sauteeing mushrooms, celery, in butter, adding a bit of flour and letting it cook a couple of minutes, then adding the hot broth, mix with frozen peas, turkey pieces, the mushrooms and celery, put in baking dish, then make biscuits with flour, butter, buttermilk, baking powder or soda and salt (l like fresh herbs in it too) - you can find a recipe in any cookbook. roll it out and lay on top, brush with milk and bake till browned. 

also turkey croquettes are nice, ground or finely chopped turkey with some mashed potatoes, stuffing, gravy, an egg, some parmigiano, rolled in flour, egg and breadcrumbs and fried.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Turkey Hash - the idea compliments of Bradley Ogden (of Lark Creek Inn and other restaurant fame.)

Saute some onion, red pepper and garlic in EVO. Add a cup of stuffing and about 3 cups of chopped turkey and cook for a few minutes. Add some chopped almonds and enough gravy to moisten and cook for a few minutes more. 

Limiting the amount of gravy will make the mix stiff enough to form into patties which is what Bradley does. He then pan fries them in clarified butter. I make it a little looser and serve as is with cranberry sauce.

Jock


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

GUMBO,already made it.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

On the seventh day after Thanksgiving my true love made for me....Flaming turkey wings......
What a great commercial that was!:lol:


----------



## ashii (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh... so i go to make my soup... which is more like a stew... but of course i was drinkning... and i walked away from the stove....
so it ended up reducing to a VERY thick stew.. so i added noodles, and made one of the most interesting pastas...
it had turckey, roasted veggies (including butternut squash, yukon gold potatoes, yams, sweet potatos, onion, garlic, and red peppers, all with a olive oil and herbs and then roasted), glazed carrots, a bit of stuffing, chicken broth, noodles (which were boiled in broth), and then added a bit of extra seasonning.
I fed it to a few people which almost had a heart attack they said it was soo good.. 

i love thanksgiving. lol.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

OK Ashii,
How much were the people who ate it drinking?. I followed you all the way through and I thought I was going to read,"and I put everything in a blender":lol: :lol: :lol: 
a little stuffing:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'm sure it was good!!!
pan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Julia Child made a lovely dish with cooked turkey breast slices (Turkey Orloff, I think) and I morphed it into a dish to use with any leftover poultry.

Butter a baking dish. (I like to use an oval gratin pan.) Set the oven to 350.

Make duxelles out of 1 pound of mushrooms. (Finely chop fresh mushroooms, salt and pepper them, saute in butter.) You can mix in some leftover stuffing if you have it, or add some bread crumbs. Saute until the bread or stuffing is just starting to brown.

Make a bechamel (white) sauce with half and half; spike it with some sherry or marsala wine.

Assemble the dish: Lay a single layer of turkey at one end of the pan. Spoon a thin layer of the duxelles/bread mixture over the turkey, then drizzle a small amount of the bechamel over it. Sprinkle some parmesan or gruyere cheese on top of the duxelle mixture. Continue layering (turkey, duxelle, sauce, cheese) until the dish is full. Sprinkle any leftover duxelle mixture on top, then cover the top with the bechamel sauce. Sprinkle more cheese over that and bake until bubbly, about 20 minutes or so depending on the size of the dish.

:lips:


----------



## ashii (Nov 19, 2006)

the people were completely sober.... but if you think about it, adding a very tiny amount of seasoned stuffing to water and simmering for a long time, it will break down and you wont even notice it in there, but you get all of the flavoring....
i know no one will believe me, but if you try it, you will know


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I absolutely believe you. I just enjoyed the way you told it. Hey, I throw cooked cornbread in my stock for tortilla soup.
pan


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Today I made a very successful barbeque turkey pizza. 


Homemade crust, Hunts Hickory BBQ sauce, honey, shallots, shredded turkey, and left over mexican cheese blend.

I would have preferred a whiter cheese, but it was leftover, as was the bbq sauce.

I also tested out my new pressure cooker and made turkey bone soup from scratch in 45 minutes. Love this new toy!


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, Thanksgiving is far too long gone for me to have any left over turkey, but I'm gonna pick up some turkey breasts and light the oven. This recipe has got to be a winner... :lips:


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I used my leftover turkey meat in a jambalaya, with sweet Italian sausage, bacon, shrimp, jalapenos, carrots, celery, onions, bay leaves, lots of garlic, fresh and dried herbs, chicken stock, crushed tomatoes, Worchester, Tabasco, salt, crushed red pepper, and ground black pepper. Topped with a scoop of steamed rice. I made it with ingredients left in the fridge and it turned out pretty good.


----------

